# Airlift V2 Compressor isnt turning on



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello, 

Been bagged for about 2 months now, and I have an interesting problem, first off its the V2 management with slam bags and double bellow rears with a viair444. Anywho, to start my transmission blew in my A3 and the car was sitting for 6 weeks, just got it back fixed last night and my compressor will not turn on. The rest of the system works fine and thankfully I have a schrader valve on my tank. 

I have the compressor set to come on at 145psi and turn off at 175. Checked the settings first and nothing changed. Tank is at 113psi right now so the compressor should come on by itself.

We checked the fuse, and its fine, so next we checked to see if the compressor would work by jumping the relay, and it did. Then I went to a friends house and we swapped the relay for the one from his car, a GTI with a V2 setup. That did not fix the problem. Then we checked if the wires at the relay are getting power and they both are(the compressor works if you jump it so clearly its not the compressor)

The only thing I can think of it being is the switch in the manifold that controls the relay. Anyone else have an idea? Anyone at Airlift have any ideas?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

did they jump your battery? I've seen a few V2's have this same issue after the person jumped the battery. Call airlift's customer service, they will get you sorted!


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

I called Airlift! They were great. They helped me diagnose that the manifold was bad. Grounding the grey wire and connecting grey to black both turned the compressor on. So the manifold was bad. They had me send it in! Airlift rocks!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

rebelxtnut said:


> I called Airlift! They were great. They helped me diagnose that the manifold was bad. Grounding the grey wire and connecting grey to black both turned the compressor on. So the manifold was bad. They had me send it in! Airlift rocks!


I still don't get why people are praising Airlift over the V2 system.
If you are working with a reliable product you would never run into this problem in the first place...


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> I still don't get why people are praising Airlift over the V2 system.
> If you are working with a reliable product you would never run into this problem in the first place...


**** happens, parts break. First problem Ive ever had with the system. Even out of warranty they still took care of me, their product is great and their customer service is great.


----------

